# Vans Encore or 32 Lashed Fast Track ??



## elliephant (Feb 10, 2012)

I went to a local snowboard shop a couple days ago and tried on many boots, and narrowed it down to either the vans encore or 32 lashed fast track boot. 

I originally wanted something with a dual BOA system but they were all sold out of any like that since they're having a sale. I felt that both boots offered what I wanted, but I like the boa system more than the fast track since its waaaayy easier to do up  heh

Only thing is that i've heard people with the vans encore boot complaining about the wires squeezing in too much around the ankle. 

Have any of you owned one of these boots? I need to make up my mind soon before everything sells out of my size :dunno:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

32 Lashed is an awesome boot. If they both fit equally well, I'd choose the 32 everytime.


----------



## ceridwen (Dec 14, 2011)

I've got the women's version of the encore and have not had any issues with pressure points from the BOA system. In fact I tried on a double BOA boot (Vans Veil) and had terrible pressure points with it immediately, so it's not something that is inherently bad with a single BOA boot or not a problem with a double BOA boot.

If you feel like they both fit the same just go with whichever you like better, but don't pick a boot that fits worse just because you think the lacing system is easier to deal with.


----------



## zealandblack (Sep 26, 2011)

I love my 32's, good weight, super comfortable. Haven't rode the Vans but if the 32s fit well, I'd say go with them. 
btw why the fasttrack? I personally use the traditional laces and much prefer them. You can lace em up as tight or as loose as you want, and they stay at that tension the whole day. I dunno about 32s fasttrack system but I've heard of a few other brands' fasttrack systems getting looser throughout the day. It's only about 20 seconds longer to lace up the laces at the start of the day so unless you're constantly taking off your boots throughout the day, I can't imagine it being worth it.


----------



## IvanoftheNorth (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a pair of 32 Lashed with laces. Love 'em. Bought a pair for my wife, but with Fast Track. She also loves 'em. You can get last year's models for peanuts on eBay.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

If they both fit equally. Then the 32 lashed hands down. One of the best boots on the market besides Nike if it fits you. Be careful though. The bottom on those boots are tanks and will scratch your board. If you don't use a stomp pad you might wanna if you don't liek your top sheet getting scratched.


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

i had vans encore boots last year. they felt unbelievably comfortable in the shop and wearing them around. then when i went to ride them... so much pain on my instep that i got rid of them. vans boots are pretty low tech compared to other brands. if they both feel good, i'd go with the 32 boots.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> If they both fit equally. Then the 32 lashed hands down. One of the best boots on the market besides Nike if it fits you. Be careful though. The bottom on those boots are tanks and will scratch your board. If you don't use a stomp pad you might wanna if you don't liek your top sheet getting scratched.


WTF!? 

If you skate through teh parking lot with BA, the gravel in your boot will get on the top of the board, not just the bottom :thumbsup:


----------



## IvanoftheNorth (Feb 23, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> WTF!?
> 
> If you skate through teh parking lot with BA, the gravel in your boot will get on the top of the board, not just the bottom :thumbsup:


Yes, and even it were true that gravel gets stuck at the bottom of these boots from time to time and scratches the top sheet, it's really not that big of a deal. Snowboards are meant to be used and abused. Scratches will happen, one way or another.

If we were talking about using these boots to tap dance on the hood of a Ferrari, that would be a whole different story.


----------



## zealandblack (Sep 26, 2011)

IvanoftheNorth said:


> Yes, and even it were true that gravel gets stuck at the bottom of these boots from time to time and scratches the top sheet, it's really not that big of a deal. Snowboards are meant to be used and abused. Scratches will happen, one way or another.
> 
> If we were talking about using these boots to tap dance on the hood of a Ferrari, that would be a whole different story.


True that. My top sheet gets plenty scratched up by my 32s but I seem to recall having a scratched up top sheet back when I had my burton boots before this. As long as it's just cosmetic damage I'm fine with it. Who would want a super brand new looking board anyway? Just makes it look like you don't spend very many days on the mountain.


----------



## IvanoftheNorth (Feb 23, 2012)

zealandblack said:


> True that. My top sheet gets plenty scratched up by my 32s but I seem to recall having a scratched up top sheet back when I had my burton boots before this. As long as it's just cosmetic damage I'm fine with it. Who would want a super brand new looking board anyway? Just makes it look like you don't spend very many days on the mountain.


Yes. Exactly. There's no point worrying about scratches because they will happen one way or another. Besides, 32 Lashed are excellent boots, the best I've tried. I'd rather risk a few scratches on my board (not that I'm convinced these boots do a job on the top sheet) than have a lousy ride using inferior boots.

In any case, I think those who worry most about scratches are kids. It's understandable. Their snowboard is probably their most expensive and prized possession. Once they get my age (a crusty old 30-something going on 40)and have owned as many cars I have, they'll learn to stop worrying about a few cosmetic problems (in my experience, it takes only two weeks from the time you drive a new car off the lot before someone dings the doors in the parking lot, and a year or two before a rock chips your windshield).


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Any concept whatsoever that these boots do something to your topsheet that other boots don't, is completely asinine.

Such a suggestion is either the work of a troll, gaper, or someone who rides their new board 2 days a year and looks at and worries about the scratches incurred during for the other 363 days.

If you don't like a scratched topsheet, get carbonium, or better yet, a readjusted value system.


----------



## IvanoftheNorth (Feb 23, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> Any concept whatsoever that these boots do something to your topsheet that other boots don't, is completely asinine.
> 
> Such a suggestion is either the work of a troll, gaper, or someone who rides their new board 2 days a year and looks at and worries about the scratches incurred during for the other 363 days.
> 
> If you don't like a scratched topsheet, get carbonium, or better yet, a readjusted value system.


You're probably right. The threads on these boots aren't small enough for gravel to get stuck in them (why would there be gravel in them anyways?), and the material they are made off is softer than the rubber soles on cheaper boots.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Ive got a pair of 2012 lashed with regular laces. Awesome boots. All of my friends are always bitching about foot pain during the day while im cruising around in comfort.


----------

